# Welcome packets ?



## SKeefe (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I've mainly been a lurker on this forum for a while and finally getting up the nerve to ask some questions. I am a photographer that has been in business a little under a year now. I have been booking shoots through word of mouth and has been working great. Client sends a inquiry through email, I give them a call and chat about what they are looking for and then book an appointment. I have model releases, copyright forms and all for them to sign. 

I want to incorporate a welcome packet in my business. Something to send the client once they book. I know many photographers do this and have been drooling over some of the examples I have seen. I'm pretty good with photoshop and can set up an entire packet.

My weak point, I soooo struggle with wording and things to put in the welcome packets. What do you all put in there? Anyone willing to share your wording so I can get some ideas, some inspiration? I would be forever grateful. 

I do mainly child photography as well and family and maternity. I am slowly venturing into the wdding side with couple booked.


----------

